
Behind.ai // Influencer Marketing and Relationship Management Service - Stanis
http://behind.ai
======
Stanis
Behind.ai is influencer marketing database and social media relationship
management service that equips your brand with search and communication tools
to better the performance of your marketing campaigns. Behind.ai is designed
as an intelligible tool for communication and search engine powered by AI
suitable for agencies, bloggers, and entrepreneurs who seek to strengthen
their presence and brand recognition in Youtube, Twitter, Instagram, and other
social media.

Behind.ai is an influencer marketing database that crawls across multiple
social media to find the best matches of bloggers and influencers for your
brand based on keywords. By using multiple qualifiers for parsing through the
social web platforms Behind.ai is a very handful to your marketing campaigns
and provides effective and simple communication and relationship management
service with influencers, bloggers, and content creators. Behind.ai recognizes
the importance of opinion leaders for your brand as well as the value of
social listening, therefore, any who has a power to influence a purchasing
decision is covered by our indexing, despite the size of the followers. The
social media coverage accounts for more than 1,5M profiles of influencers and
bloggers indexed and updated in real-time. It is worthy of mentioning, that as
an influencer marketing database, Behind.ai is constantly growing the number
of social media profiles which are at your disposal.

